# Please help. My leo has had a prolapse!



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi

I am fairly new here. Had a male leo for nearly 3 years. He is called Scales and he is gorgeous. He is quite large (106 gms) and very healthy. Last week we introduced a female to his viv. We wanted to get him a companion, not necessarily to breed but we couldn't put 2 males together so it had to be a female. Within 24 hours nature was certainly taking its course but then I noticed a large, fleshy, bloody lump hanging out of his vent. It was bleeding slightly and looked horrendous. I bathed him and covered the area with vaseline until I could get him to the vet the next day. The vet said it was either a prolapse of the rectum or one of the hemipenes. He gave me antibiotics and told me to keep the area moist with KY Jelly and if it dried out or did not go back within a week or so, then it would need to be amputated! I've done everything he suggested and it is now 4 days since I saw the vet. I am pretty certain it is one of the hemipenes as he seems to be pooing OK, although I am not sure he is eating now. He does not seem to be in pain but he is very difficult to pick up now, flapping his legs around and continually opening his mouth really wide, although I do not think he is trying to attack me. Maybe it is a silent cry. Has this happened to anyone else? I am so worried about him. The lump has now reduced to about one third of the original size and is still moist but when I apply the jelly it seems to bleed a bit. If anyone can advise I would be so grateful. I am hoping it will not have to be amputated and I am also worried that I now have two lonely geckos instead of one, as I have had to move her to another viv. The vet said I should not allow Scales to mate again as he probably has a weakness.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't offer any advice other than I have already but I thought I'd say hi as I'm pretty sure we talked in the shop and welcome to RFUK, hope some other members can offer their experiences and something more reassuring than we could.


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, yes we did speak and you were most helpful. I've got the best advice so far from you. I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced the same problem. The more info I can get, the better.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Was this a qualified reptile specialist you saw because I am amazed that he did not treat this straight away. You could try putting your Leo in a sugar bath. Disolve as much sugar as you can in some warm water, put 1/2 inch or so in a cricket tub or similar and then put your Leo in for 15 minutes. The sugar may draw enough fluid out of the prolapse for it to go back in - but TBH after this amount of time I doubt it. Keep it moist as the vet has said. Get rid of any loose substrate in his tank and keep him on moist paper towel. I would try contacting a specialist vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

It was one of the 2 most specialised I could find in the area. I did the sugar water thing for the first couple of days. then I just bathed him in tepid water since. I only had him on kitchen roll anyhow but I have now removed the paper from the viv except over the heat mat so that it does not stick to the area. Besides the problem of the prolapse, I am wondering what signs to look for to let me know how it is affecting his general health. He was never very active so there is no difference there. The vet also gave me some liquid drops to give him in case of constipation. He had 2 normal poos since the incident but doesn't seem to be eating at present. I am not too worried about this as he is a good size. Yesterday and today though, when I tried to pick him up he got really stressed and pood a load of thin green liquid over me and again in the bath. I'm gonna try and leave him alone now and not handle him for a couple of days except to apply the gel. He has finished his antibiotics this evening. I was planning to leave it till the weekend to take him back to the vet, as he suggested.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> I am hoping it will not have to be amputated and I am also worried that I now have two lonely geckos instead of one, as I have had to move her to another viv. The vet said I should not allow Scales to mate again as he probably has a weakness.


to be honest if the males hemipene is still bleeding and hasn't gone back in after four days then chances are it will end up being removed as the longer it's out the higher chance of infection and/or drying out and yes I agree with the vet in not breeding him again.
With regards to the leo's getting lonely ..... no they won't get lonely and they don't need company  
Even if the males hemipene hadn't of prolapsed after mating then I'd have recommended seperating them anyway so that the male didn't pester/harrass the female.


> but he is very difficult to pick up now, flapping his legs around and continually opening his mouth really wide,


they may not register/express pain like other animals do but I do think that they feel pain and if he's getting that badly stressed when you pick him up then apart from when you have to rub the ointment on I would leave him peacefully.
sorry can't be of much more help.


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your help and advice.


----------



## Cold blooded but prime (May 22, 2009)

I too am amazed that this was treated then and there at the vets. If it were a prolapse of the cloaca I would of thought he should of massaged it back in place and maybe added a stich to prevent future prolapse. Maybe some pics might help to see if it is the hemipeni or cloaca?


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

he did try to massage it back but he said it was too swollen and it was better to let the swelling go down first. I do not think I can get photos, unfortunately because he is just wriggling too much. If it helps I can tell you that the lump is over to one side and not central to the vent. It was a fairly rounded lump and smooth. Looked a lot like a blood blister. Now it has changed shape a bit but I do not know what a leo's hemipene looks like so I can not be sure.


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

When I say it is bleeding, it is not gushing or even trickling. It's just when on the occasions I have tried to massage it back in, I've noticed a thin pink liquid on my fingers, which I assumed meant it was bleeding. It does not look infected or drying out. But I am using plenty of jel to ensure that doesn't happen. From what you guys have said, though, this has all been a bit pointless as it looks as though he will lose the hemipene anyhow, is that right?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kilgettykid said:


> he did try to massage it back but he said it was too swollen and it was better to let the swelling go down first. I do not think I can get photos, unfortunately because he is just wriggling too much. If it helps I can tell you that the lump is over to one side and not central to the vent. It was a fairly rounded lump and smooth. Looked a lot like a blood blister. Now it has changed shape a bit but I do not know what a leo's hemipene looks like so I can not be sure.


does it look like either of the two pics on my site here -> Leopard Gecko Health and Problems


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, the one on the left. The prolapsed hemipene


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

*Scales is down the vet*

Hi all

Just wanted to give you all an update. I took Scales to see another vet this morning that is a bit more specialised with reptiles. They confirmed it was a prolapse of one of the hemipenes and although the tissue was looking healthy and it is now only a quarter the size it was, we took the decision to have it amputated because he is now obviously in a lot of pain. Couldn't even pick him up this morning. Poor little thing. So the vet is keeping him in tonight and operating in the morning. Hoping to pick him up late afternoon, all being well. Thanks once again to everyone for their help and advice. I didn't get a lot of sleep last night worrying about him and am really glad now that I have found a vet that I trust.


----------



## Cold blooded but prime (May 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed mate


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww. He will be fine, be almost as good as new in a couple of days. But his married days are over. Good luck to him.


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

jools said:


> Awww. He will be fine, be almost as good as new in a couple of days. But his married days are over. Good luck to him.


Yep, the honeymoon is over. It actually only lasted 36 hours!


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

Bad news, I'm afraid. Scales had the op and I picked him up from the vets at about 6pm. He was still very groggy so I left him in peace in his viv to recover. Kept popping back to check on him. He moved a little but not much. About 11pm I realised he had not moved for a while and when I picked him up he was dead. We are all totally devastated. Don't know what went wrong. We're going to bury him today. Once again, thanks for all your hep and advice on this matter. I only wish I could turn back the clock.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh :censor:'s...

To be honest though you have done everything you coiuld in the situation you had .... I wouldn't beat yourself up at all, it is unfortunately 'one of those things' and while you are obviously going to feel upset right now it will get better in time.

It's a real bummer when something like this happens, but keep your chin up....


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Oh :censor:'s...
> 
> To be honest though you have done everything you coiuld in the situation you had .... I wouldn't beat yourself up at all, it is unfortunately 'one of those things' and while you are obviously going to feel upset right now it will get better in time.
> 
> It's a real bummer when something like this happens, but keep your chin up....


ditto as BRO says ~ you done the best that you could


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

You are obviously more caring than many a reptile owner and for that I give you credit. Things like this happen (unfortunately) and it is harder to treat a reptile than say a cat or dog (or even a gerbil) in many cases.

Im sure he would appreciate the care you gave him.


----------



## Croesy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Leo*

I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear about the leo, but it sounds to me like you did all you could, so, well done for being so caring and trying your best.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Ive got the same with a male tonight, noticed it yesterday but was fresh so must have just mated but today looked all dried but turned out to be sand on it. Ive managed to gently clean the area and hes out in a moist tub now overnight to see if rhis makes any difference, just resting a damp towel onn it has reduced it a bit so fingers crossed wil sort himself out over night.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Any prolapse really needs to be treated as an emergency. For tonight try giving him a sugary bath. Disolve 2 teaspoons of sugar in half a litre of warm water and let him soak in some of that for quarter of an hour. This may help reduce the swelling. Then keep him off sand and in the rub with the moist towel. You could also smear some vaseline on it after his bath. Then ring the vets first thing in the morning and explain that it is an emergency in case you get fobbed off by the receptionist. Good luck.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheers done execatly that and will check in morning then call vets


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

Nic B-C said:


> Cheers done execatly that and will check in morning then call vets


Hi Nic

Hope your leo was OK. Haven't been on the forum for a week or so, so only just saw your message. Just hoping you had more luck than me. It's awful when that happens.


----------



## kilgettykid (Feb 1, 2010)

*Some good has come out of all the bad - I hope*

Hi all

You may remember me from my frantic posts a coupla weeks ago when my male leo suffered a penile prolapse. Unfortunately, he died shortly after coming back from the vets. But today, my female leo Spot, layed her first two eggs. This took us by surprise. We hoped she was gravid but by the size of her, didn't expect anything for a coupla weeks - if at all. Now we just have to incubate them. I've been following all the instructions on the forum so it is fingers crossed. It would be fab to see poor old Scales' bloodline live on...


----------

